# Concord citrus Breeze



## zember311 (Dec 27, 2008)

This 3 gallon batch came out so good !


4) concentrate frozen cans welch's concord grape ( I like a thin wine )
2) 1 gallon welch's concord grape juice
1) Pack lalvin 71B 1122 yeast
4) Oranges
(Sulfites and all the other goodies you would normally use.)


Add the concentrates straight in the 3 gallon carboy, fill up it to 2 1/2 gallons with the gallon juices.


Sugar added to reach 1.100 SG


Added yeast and let it ferment for a day.


4 oranges peeled like an apple, then cut up in cubes,smashed; ( EVERYTHING ) then went into a gallon of water on the stove. I let this simmer for almost an hour. Then just a peak blast at 212 to kill off any nasties.


made this place smell so good ! like a florida orange grove.


I took 2 quarts of this broth, filtered it and added sugar to it to get to 1.100.


Let it cool then added it to the concord already fermenting to top off the carboy..


All I can say is wow !


It has a very small hint of orange in the smell, but you can stillsmell the grapes.


In the flavor, it somehow brought out a more crisp detail to the grapes with just a faint hint of summer orange left behind with the after taste.


Just thought I would share this ~


I am working on my second batch now


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2008)

Sounds good Zember and thanks for sharing!


----------



## K&GB (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm drooling just thinking about this one.


----------



## zember311 (Dec 27, 2008)

You welcome Wade, I am always willing to share what I have to offer.


K&amp;GB ~ Drooling is just the start !


I am ready to make a 6 gallon batch of this and bottle it for keeps after this second 3 is consumed


----------



## zember311 (Dec 28, 2008)

zember311 said:


> I am ready to make a 6 gallon batch of this and bottle it for keeps after this second 3 is consumed




On to the racking ! so you know what that means ? Time to order a 6 gallon carboy !


----------

